# Помогите распознать баян



## angerov (24 Апр 2016)

Вопрос уважаемым знатокам 
Кто узнаёт, что это за "зверь",пожалуйста, поделитесь своими впечатлениями. Спасибо!


----------



## gte_33 (24 Апр 2016)

Баян "Россия" - лучше чем ничего...


----------



## zet10 (24 Апр 2016)

Для своего времени был очень и очень хороший баян. Сейчас и морально и материально и технически устарел. Цена ему 70-75 т.р.Согласен с gte_33"лучше чем ничего"... Если бюджет ограничен,то вполне достойный" тренажёр".


----------



## Gross (24 Апр 2016)

даже не совсем "Россия". Следует различать "России", выпускавшиеся в 60-х годах, инструменты для больших профессионалов, - и одноимённые удешевлённые инструменты, выпускавшиеся параллельно с "Юпитером". Здесь- второй тип. Внешние отличия: диапазон 61(впрочем, у старых Россий диапазон бывал разный, как и число рядов) и правая крышка по типу "Юпитера". Настоящая концертная "Россия" вот:


----------



## zet10 (24 Апр 2016)

Соглашусь! И наверняка у Галкина она цельнопланочная ,в то время как представленный инструмент на фото кусковой. Но этих цельнопланочных баянов выпускалось очень мало,в то время как кусковых выпускалось процентов 90... Внешне они были похоже ,поэтому как же их было ещё назвать? Вот и называем "Россия",а как же ещё?Наверное это как с кусковыми и цельнопланочными Юпитерами.


----------



## Gross (24 Апр 2016)

вероятно, было принято решение параллельно с выпуском концертного Юпитера выпускать более дешёвый (кусковой, диапазон 61) инструмент в 2 вариантах: 5-рядный 15 регистров под названием Юпитер и 4-рядный 12 регистров под названием Россия. Концертную (ц/пл) Россию выпускать перестали, потому что В.А. Колчин создал новый тип "Аппассионата"
Ширпотребовская "Россия" вот:


----------



## Новиков Игорь (24 Апр 2016)

Пять подбородков
не типично для обычной России,и кнопки не совсем Российские


----------



## Gross (24 Апр 2016)

Новиков Игорь писал:


> Пять подбородков
> не типично для обычной России,и кнопки не совсем Российские


кнопки недолго заменить, подбородники тоже можно добавить.


----------



## Евгений51 (24 Апр 2016)

angerov писал:


> Вопрос уважаемым знатокам
> Кто узнаёт, что это за "зверь",пожалуйста, поделитесь своими впечатлениями. Спа


Россия


----------



## Евгений51 (24 Апр 2016)

Gross писал:


> Gross написал(а):
> 
> 
> > zet10 () писал:вероятно, было принято решение параллельно с выпуском концертного Юпитера выпускать более дешёвый (кусковой, диапазон 61) инструмент в 2 вариантах: 5-рядный 15 регистров под названием Юпитер и 4-рядный 12 регистров под названием Россия. Концертную (ц/пл) Россию выпускать перестали, потому что В.А. Колчин создал новый тип "Аппассионата"
> > Ширпотребовская "Россия" вот:


----------

